# Caribsea Floramax midnight needs washing



## rezco (Jan 25, 2012)

Just bought and added floramax midnight to my new 75 gallon set up. I washed each 11 lb bag thoroughly with cold water. This stuff gives off lots of fine black sediment but washes nearly clear after a while. When I added it to the tank it turned the water cloudy but cleared up over night. They also give you a small 1 ml packet of cleaner solution (probably flocculating agent) whiich I added to the water. 

So far looks great, its mostly black with small amounts of red colored gravel. Its on sale at the local Petco. Cost me about 30% less than Seachems Flourite black.

Its been three days and water chemistry is stable (pH, ammonia, KH, phosphate) so looks like its probably quite inert.


----------



## JLD (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm actually looking to order this for my twenty.


----------



## Aqualady (Jan 14, 2013)

this stuff is a piece a work getting it rinsed well...but it is great...I use it in my 5g, 20H, & now today I added a 2nd bag to my 40B that I am currently re-scaping


----------



## Down_Shift (Sep 20, 2008)

Good stuff picked up two bags for $9 each. Rinsed three times and put it in the tank.


----------



## solchitlins (Sep 11, 2013)

The red "origional" is much dirtier than midnight black but they both look nice.

I'm on the fence, I think the sale ends today


----------



## solchitlins (Sep 11, 2013)

How many bags did you put in your 75 gal and how is coverage?


----------



## Aqguy (Oct 30, 2013)

solchitlins said:


> How many bags did you put in your 75 gal and how is coverage?


75g tall 48+15+24. 5 bags for 2 1/2 inch base midnight black washed first in 5 gallon bucket at a angle short wash no cloudy water.


----------



## Silly's_Planted (Nov 3, 2013)

I have the original coloring. I put it in without rinsing. I used the bio-magnet clarifier stuff and in the past 4 hours I can already see the whole tank clearly. Just a little bit of a fog.


----------



## rezco (Jan 25, 2012)

Aqguy said:


> 75g tall 48+15+24. 5 bags for 2 1/2 inch base midnight black washed first in 5 gallon bucket at a angle short wash no cloudy water.


Same dimension tank : used 4 x 11lb bags to cover to a 3in uniform depth.

I tried a 5 gallon bucket but then I found its easier to wash in a shallow plastic pan in lots of small batches.


----------



## DTDPlanted (Apr 2, 2012)

Think Ill be getting the midnight for a 4 and 6gal, but Im still considering the original color for the 6. I just hate to have two bags of substrate lol


----------

